

Trolling marketers by messing with utm campaigns - locrelite
http://stilldrinking.org/utms/utm-mangler.html

======
RIMR
Just a heads up that this script makes it look like you were looking for child
pornography and getting linked from porn sites.

That might not be a wise thing to be associating with your IP address in
someone's database...

[http://stilldrinking.org/utms/utm-
mangler.js](http://stilldrinking.org/utms/utm-mangler.js)

